# La piel humana como pantalla táctil



## josemanuelma15 (Oct 9, 2011)

La piel humana podrá convertirse en una pantalla táctil para operar aparatos electrónicos, de acuerdo con científicos estadounidenses que desarrollaron un sistema llamado Skinput.

Por medio de esta innovación -aseguran los expertos- será posible interactuar con los equipos de sonido, los teléfonos o las agendas electrónicas simplemente tocándose el antebrazo u otra parte del cuerpo.

Desarrollado por la Universidad Carnegie Mellon y los laboratorios de investigaciones de Microsoft, el sistema utiliza sensores acústicos que captan sonidos de baja frecuencia y, mediante un brazalete con un minúsculo proyector, refleja en la piel humana un teclado o menú.

El Skinput es capaz de emplear tecnología inalámbrica como el Bluetooth para transmitir órdenes a teléfonos, iPods e incluso computadoras personales.

"La piel humana es el más novedoso dispositivo para ingresar datos", le dijo a la BBC Chris Harrison, creador del sistema.

"Lo extraordinario del cuerpo humano es lo familiarizados que estamos con él", añadió.

"Esto nos da una posibilidad de tener una exactitud que nunca conseguiríamos utilizando un ratón".

Súbelo de un pellizco

Según explicó Harrison, un software ayudado por sensores puede permitir una variedad de funciones -como encender un aparato o modificarle el volumen- presionando diferentes partes del cuerpo humano.

Se puede, por ejemplo, lograr variaciones muy sutiles en un dispositivo electrónico con tan sólo un pellizco o un ligero movimiento muscular.

Pruebas iniciales indican que, luego de un entrenamiento de apenas 20 minutos, el usuario puede lograr que el sistema opere con más del 95% de exactitud.

Harrison todavía no es capaz de predecir cuándo el Skinput empezará a ser comercializado.

Sin embargo, pronostica: "En el futuro, tu mano podrá ser tu iPhone"

 :estudiando::estudiando::estudiando:


----------



## DavidMJ (Oct 9, 2011)

OH! fantastico! cada dia avanzamos mas en la tecnologia! esto va a ser un gran logro!


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 9, 2011)

Esa interface haria que la piel, sea utilizada como un touchpad. Si el tema es de visualizar imagenes en la piel, el costo para implantar la electronica, seria muy costoso. Es mas barato enviar a los hijos a la universidad.

Sera una aplicacion que gustara, a las personas que siempre mantienen la mano guardada en la entrepierna.

¿Te gusta el COPY&PASTE?.



josemanuelma15 dijo:


> La piel humana podrá convertirse en una pantalla táctil para operar aparatos electrónicos, de acuerdo con científicos estadounidenses que desarrollaron un sistema llamado Skinput . . .



 Hice la busqueda en Google del anterior fragmento y adivina: 516 paginas tiene ese mismo contenido.

Voy a realizar esa prueba con las otras noticias originales que usted publico, apuesto que tambien fueron COPY&PASTE.

.


----------



## Fierros (Nov 17, 2011)

Cada dia estamos acercándonos para entrar a la red (TRON) (? jaja mortal.


----------



## aier (Nov 29, 2011)

uy esto es realmente sorprendente si se lleva a cabo, solo que seria bastante complicado a mi parecer


----------



## fernandob (Nov 29, 2011)

para las mujeres solamente............del ser humano solo ellas son lo suficientemente bo...... como para pagar para que alguien violente su cuerpo arriesgandose a un rechazo, cancer o anda a saber que mas cosas ..........

estamos todos locos ????? 
un implante hablan !!!!!!!

acaso no hay ya muchisimas formas de interfaz, ?? incluso proyectando pàntallas virtuales, anteojos, etc.....................un implante eee !!! 

hay que estar tremendamente al dope ......


----------



## zenef (Dic 7, 2011)

Hay límites que no deberíamos de sobrepasar creo yo...


----------

